# Sick tegu. Need help!



## ishmogeekus (Sep 5, 2013)

My tegu has been very healthy and acting normal until a couple of days ago. He started arching his back uncontrollably and leaning to one side. Any ideas on what this could be? See the linked YouTube video. He has been eating and defecating normally. Proper lighting, temps, humidity, food, large clean cage.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 5, 2013)

I would say by the looks of it that your tegu is experiencing some rather serious internal discomfort. Take it to a qualified veterinarian.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Sep 5, 2013)

It looks lie to me that he is straining to poop and he is impacted. but you say he is pooping normally. So i must ask how much is coming out when he poops. this could be an partial impaction. but agreed he needs a vet ASAP


----------



## laurarfl (Sep 6, 2013)

Can only add more of the same. You can see that his abdomen looks sort of distended and then tightens. He just stiff with discomfort. It is a very nice looking red, btw.


----------



## ishmogeekus (Sep 6, 2013)

I came home from work today and he is back to normal. He also started a massive shed. 

If it was partial impaction, the only thing I think could cause it would be some crushed egg shells I have been mixing with his turkey. Has anyone had a problem with egg shells?


----------



## laurarfl (Sep 8, 2013)

I've only had an issue with tegu digestion if the temps were low and/or the humidity was low. I'm glad to hear he's feeling better.


----------

